# Waxing irons???



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Get the low end swix or dakine irons, they are basically the same and work just fine


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

I purchased a Kuu Iron Maiden for a decent price $49.99 CDN. 

So far so good.

KUUsport - Detail


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> I purchased a Kuu Iron Maiden for a decent price $49.99 CDN.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> KUUsport - Detail


that looks dead on the dakine one but its 20 dollars more


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

bkrael46 said:


> that looks dead on the dakine one but its 20 dollars more


Yep. Looks exactly like the Dakine one I have. The Dakine I have was $35 and the local shop and it works great.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Just get the Dakine super tune kit. It's got sharpening and bevel tools, the Iron, and everything you need except a good brush.

They cost about $80 usd, or $130 cdn. Its a good kit to get you started.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

My first iron was a cheap $10 job from Walmart. It worked just fine for over a year! I now use a small iron that's probably from the 70's. I picked it up at a flea market for $1!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

bobepfd said:


> My first iron was a cheap $10 job from Walmart. It worked just fine for over a year! I now use a small iron that's probably from the 70's. I picked it up at a flea market for $1!


QFT. My waxing iron is also a $10 iron from Walmart. Works fine and has been going strong for the past 3 seasons. Why spend over $30?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The reason why I switched from a cheapo iron to a waxing iron is because many waxes have a temperature that they are optimally applied at, which is hard to determine when using a normal iron. It is also hard to find a normal iron without holes, and they eventually get residual wax in them which makes cleanup and switching between waxes harder to do. So after 4-5 years of using a normal iron, I invested in a waxing iron and am much happier at the end of it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm also part of the Walmart club. I paid $12! I think I got ripped!


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

The best thing to do is go to Target and get a cheap $10 travel iron- the one with no holes- and you're done. If you're going 4-5 times a week (lucky fuck) wax the shit out of those decks.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

ya i have the iron maiden one too, and for everyone that says we got ripped off at 50 bucks, remember we're in canada lol, we get ripped off for everything, i looked long and hard to find that iron for under 50 and couldn't find one. Iron works great though couldn't be happier. You'll find that same iron rebranded to like 50 different companies lol they're all the same iron though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I got an iron (regular one for clothing) for $7.15 after tax at Target. Hard to beat that deal. They had irons that went up to $79.... I don't know WHY you'd ever need an $80 iron... but presumably its more than 10x better than the one I got, lol


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked up a one ball jay from ebay for about $20. Looking back I should have gotten the dakine tune kit but it is all good.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I picked up a one ball jay from ebay for about $20. Looking back I should have gotten the dakine tune kit but it is all good.


Nah. The only thing you really NEED out of the dakine kit is the edge tool. You can get everything else cheaper.

Scrapers? $5 at the shop, or they come free with wax
Wax? $8-$15 at the shop (usually ~2 oz), or $30 for a 1 lb block from online
Iron? $7 at Target
Grinding stone? $6 at Home depot
Scotchbrite brillo pad? $2 at the supermarket (or steal one from ur moms!)

That is ~$40 for a DIY kit with an iron. The Dakine kit with an iron costs twice that


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a good point but for a one stop shop it is convenient to pick it all up from the kit. Now that I have the scrapper iron and scotch pads I'll take this route.


----------

